# Govt want to make it easier to kill protected species.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems Benyon has abused his position AGAIN! by voting to make it easier to kill protected species. Hes already tried to push though legislation to 'control' our protected buzzards. Proof yet again this lot at Defra are obsessed with killing wildlife & are using their positions to serve their OWN interests! Shame on them!

House of Commons - European Scrutiny Committee


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What is wrong with this Government, they all seem intent on wiping out anything that has 4 legs or 2 wings, they are going to repeal the ant hunting act i believe, 
I think its the whole lot of THEM who need getting rid of to be honest


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Seems Benyon has abused his position AGAIN! by voting to make it easier to kill protected species. Hes already tried to push though legislation to 'control' our protected buzzards. Proof yet again this lot at Defra are obsessed with killing wildlife & are using their positions to serve their OWN interests! Shame on them!
> 
> House of Commons - European Scrutiny Committee


Would be more productive to get rid of Benyon and his ilk, and keep the wildlife if you ask me.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Would be more productive to get rid of Benyon and his ilk, and keep the wildlife if you ask me.


Wouldn't it just!...we'll have no wildlife left by the time this lot have finished, very worrying.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, kill all the foxes, kill all the badgers, re-introduce birds of prey, then kill all of those... just make sure you leave room for the bloody pheasants!!!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Our government is extremely anti animals... All animals, wildlife and companion animals. They won't be happy until they have removed all living creatures from the earth, then they will probably turn around and say what a tragedy that everything is extinct!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Misi said:


> Yes, kill all the foxes, kill all the badgers, re-introduce birds of prey, then kill all of those... just make sure you leave room for the bloody pheasants!!!


Aint that the truth! our wildlife has no intrinsic value to these fools!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wrote to my MP about the badger cull,and fox hunting, he said he was sorry it wasnt6 the answer i waned,but he agreed with them, but then he would, he *is* a farmer


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> I wrote to my MP about the badger cull,and fox hunting, he said he was sorry it wasnt6 the answer i waned,but he agreed with them, but then he would, he *is* a farmer


A lot of people have had the same experience and are also livid at their MPs arrogance not to mention Ignorance on these subjects!...and to think they are suppose to represent the majority

Im very lucky, my MP is pretty 'green' as is my Dads

.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is bovine TB in Jersey? As there are no badgers on the island, if there bovine TB is present, wouldn't this be proof enough that they are not responsible for its spread?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

denflo said:


> Does anyone know if there is bovine TB in Jersey? As there are no badgers on the island, if there bovine TB is present, wouldn't this be proof enough that they are not responsible for its spread?


There are no badger on Jersey, Im not sure if they have tb?. I don't know if this is correct but I suspect Jersey don't import cattle from the mainland ? On the Isle of Man there are no badgers either...yet they do have bTB


----------

